# Duplicating a Photo in WORD



## billpq (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a Word template that is essentially a sheet of labels (3 columns and 4 rows).  I want to insert a picture into the first label position, crop it the way I want, and then have it automatically duplicated to the other 11 label positions.  Can this be done with a formula of some sort?  So I don't have to manually copy and paste to each label position every time I change the image or how it's cropped?

Thanks!!


----------



## Worf (Sep 1, 2016)

You are probably working with a table; select the desired image and run the code below:


```
' Word macro
Sub Bill()
Dim t As Table, r%, c%
If ActiveDocument.Tables.Count = 0 Then
    MsgBox "You do not have a table", vbCritical
    Exit Sub
End If
Selection.Copy
Selection.Delete
Set t = ActiveDocument.Tables(1)
For r = 1 To t.Rows.Count
    For c = 1 To t.Rows(1).Cells.Count
        t.Rows(r).Cells(c).Range.Paste
Next c, r
End Sub
```


----------

